# X-Bionic Klamotten?



## Mr. Teflon (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung sammeln können im Vergleich zu den normalen Rad-Trikots bzw. Hosen?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Wannabee (5. September 2008)

Ich habe gestern eine ganze Reihe von X-Bionic Klamotten zum testen bekommen. Da ich jetzt erst mal weg fahre, komme ich aber noch nicht dazu. Mein erster Eindruck war ganz gut. Die Klamotten fühlen sich mehr nach Baumwolle als nach Kunstfaser an, was ich ganz angenehm finde.
Das Polster der Bib-Short macht einen guten und vor allem nahtfreien Eindruck. Es ist allerdings etwas dünner als bei Assos. Ich persönlich bevorzuge eher dickere Polster. Die Passform ist gut, habe sie aber wie gesagt noch nicht auf dem Rad testen können. Habe auch ein Fennec Trikot bekommen und bin echt gespannt, ob es besser ist als ein normales. Ich bin etwas skeptisch aber es soll ja schon ganz gute Tests von Zeitschriften gegeben haben.
Alles in allem glaube ich, dass die Sachen gut sind, aber nicht besser als Assos, Gore, etc.

Gruß

Wannabee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (5. September 2008)

Ich nutze die Unterwäsche im Winter zum Skitouren und Langlaufen. Da funktioniert das "Klimamanagment" auf jeden Fall. Das Wechselshirt kann man sich damit sparen. Schlecht finde ich den fehlenden Kragen und die etwas kurzen Ärmel. Der extreme enge Sitz ist auch nicht jedermanns sache. Die Radhose hab ich mal im Laden probiert,doch das Sitzpolster hat bei mir nicht gepasst. Bei warmen Temperaturen seh ich auch nicht so große Vorteile in dem Bekleidungskonzept.

Mein Tipp ist momentan die 400miles short von Desoto.


----------



## fissenid (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

ich hole den Threat nochmal hoch!!

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Größe!!! Ich habe keinen Händler in meiner Nähe und möchte im Netz bestellen. Ich trage bei Pearl Izumi Größe L. Habe 175 cm und 78 kg. Also leicht untersetzt wie man es so nett nennt.!!

Ist X-Bionic als Kompressionswäsche zu verstehen???

Reicht mir Größe L??

Danke!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Wannabee (16. Juni 2009)

Ja, L reicht.
Bin 178 cm und knapp 80 kg und fahre auch L.

Gruß

Wannabee


----------



## Phil-Joe (16. Juni 2009)

Die Kompressionswirkung sollte am ehesten in der Energy Accumulator Reihe der Unterwäsche bspw. vertreten sein. Bionic Vitalizer dürfte da nicht so krass abgehen und Buddy Guard ist letzendlich die Einstiegsvariante in die Welt von X-Bionic.


----------



## thomas79 (16. Juni 2009)

Nicht zu eng kaufen, sonst werden die bionischen Kräfte zu groß, und verbiegst die Kurbel beim losfahren.


----------



## huxley (16. Juni 2009)

Die Laufklamotten von X-Bionix finde ich einfach maßlos überteuert. Mir passen und gefallen die Sachen von Craft erheblich besser. Habe aber nur die next-to-skin Produkte verglichen.


----------



## matscholino (16. Juni 2009)

huxley schrieb:


> Die Laufklamotten von X-Bionix finde ich einfach maßlos überteuert. Mir passen und gefallen die Sachen von Craft erheblich besser. Habe aber nur die next-to-skin Produkte verglichen.



Richtig spart euch die Kohle.Mit Craft seit ihr bestens bedient


----------



## Alpenrebell (18. Juni 2009)

Was mich ärgert ist das die Produkte die Sie auf der Webseite abgebildet haben gar nicht so im Laden zu kaufen sind.
Da gibt es die SymFrame Jacke di zwei farbig abgebildet ist und in ca. 6 Farben lieferbar sein soll.
Nur das Problem ist das man sie nirgens kaufen kann.
Habe mich genug mit dieser Firma geärgert.
Auf E-Mails reagieren sie nicht und Telefonisch kann einem keiner Auskunft geben.
Saftladen --------Kauf mir jetzt eine andere Jacke.
X- bionic ist für mich gestorben.


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. Juni 2009)

Kann auch ein klein wenig berichten.

Bike-Socken: Finger weg. Mein MiBeWo und ich fahren jeweils, die Race oder wie die Teile heißen und sind für den Preis von 15 pro Paar oder noch mehr echt enttäuscht. Der Bund ist nach ca. 1 Jahr schon derart maßlos ausgeleiert ... das darf einfach in der Preisklasse nicht passieren. Ich hab Socken, die kosten 5 das Paar und noch weniger und die sind formstabiler. Also leider keine Empfehlung von mir.
Ganz im Gegenteil komischerweise die Trekking-Socken. Hab 3 Paar von den Trekking light und die sitzen auch nach 3 Jahren immer noch Bombe. Echt super!

Unterwäsche: Kann nur vom MiBeWo berichten und der ist vollends begeistert davon. Super Sitz, super Optik, super Funktion. Leider ein Preis, der nicht ganz so super ist. Er fährt, meines Wissen nach die Energy Accumulator (U-Hemd und U-Hose jeweils kurz und lang)

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wannabee (19. Juni 2009)

Ja, der Preis ist natürlich so eine Sache.
Andererseits habe ich auch schon mal über  200,- für eine Assos Hose bezahlt. Das muß ja jeder selber wissen. Ich freue mich, dass ich so hochwertige Produkte benutzen kann und bezahle die Preise dann auch dafür. Auch in dem Bewußtsein event. mal etwas mehr als den eigentlichen Wert zu bezahlen.
Ich finde die X-Bionic Sachen gut (bis auf die Socken, da hat Phil-Joe recht. Ich fahre Snowboardsocken von denen - das Bündchen ist grauenhaft).
Und die Qualität der Radhosen ist top.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Raylinth (22. Juni 2009)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Bike-Socken: Finger weg. Mein MiBeWo und ich fahren jeweils, die Race oder wie die Teile heiÃen und sind fÃ¼r den Preis von 15â¬ pro Paar oder noch mehr echt enttÃ¤uscht. Der Bund ist nach ca. 1 Jahr schon derart maÃlos ausgeleiert ... das darf einfach in der Preisklasse nicht passieren.



Und hier kommt ein, bei dem Preis nicht zu verachtender, Vorteil ins Spiel: 2 Jahre Garantie!
Das selbe wie Du es schilderst hatte ich nÃ¤mlich mit einem paar Laufsocken von X-Bionic, also zu Garantiefall erklÃ¤rt und prompt hatte ich ein paar neue Socken im Postkasten!

Das ist so ein Punkt bei dem ich sage: Wow, da lohnt sich der Preis!


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. Juni 2009)

Musstest du dafür dieses Garantie-kärtchen ausfüllen und zum Hersteller schicken? Ich erinnere mich dunkel an ein solches, das quasi die Verpackung der Socken war.

Meine beiden nächsten Paare werden vermutlich erstmal Sugoi, bin gespannt, wie die sich anstellen.

Grüße


----------



## Raylinth (22. Juni 2009)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Musstest du dafür dieses Garantie-kärtchen ausfüllen und zum Hersteller schicken? Ich erinnere mich dunkel an ein solches, das quasi die Verpackung der Socken war.
> 
> Meine beiden nächsten Paare werden vermutlich erstmal Sugoi, bin gespannt, wie die sich anstellen.
> 
> Grüße



Ist schon eine weile her, ich hatte aber an deren Support geschrieben, die haben mir die Support-Adresse von Lowa in Frankfurt gegeben und dahin hab ich die Socken, samt einem kleinen Anschreiben geschickt.

Regestriert sind die Socken ja, sobald Du die Online-Anmeldung dafür durchführst.


----------



## Wannabee (22. Juni 2009)

Garantie ist ja schön, aber wenn ich deren Support anmaile, die Antwort lese, das Päckchen an Lowa mache und das dann zur Post bringe  -  dann waren die Socken VERDAMMT teuer!!

So gut ich die Sachen eigentlich finde, bei den Preisen, darf ein Garantiefall gar nicht eintreten. Und die Bündchen der Socken sind ja kein Einzelfall.

Gruß


----------



## Jocki (22. Juni 2009)

Jetzt wirds theoretisch: Laut Handwerksrecht darf ich als Vertreiber eines Produkts, den mir entstehenden Aufwand bei der Reklamationsabwicklung, dem Hersteller in Rechnung stellen.

Jetzt könnte man die Frage stellen ob Du als Onlinekunde deinen Aufwand gegenüber bionic geltend machen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenrebell (22. Juni 2009)

Probier es mal mit einem anruf beim Hersteller und dann siehst du schon was raus kommt.
Glaube das von Jocki ist leider zu theoretisch.
Bei privat Personen gilt das BGB in dem Fall glaube ich ist das § 439 Nacherfüllung.
Das heißt der Kunde kann als Nacherfüllung die Beseitigung des Mangels verlangen.
Das Problem kann aber sein das er dazu beweisen muß das er z.b. die Socken nicht falsch gewaschen hat. Und das wird schwierig.
Da kann man nur hoffen das die Firma kulant ist.


----------



## HB76 (23. Juni 2009)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Probier es mal mit einem anruf beim Hersteller und dann siehst du schon was raus kommt.
> Glaube das von Jocki ist leider zu theoretisch.
> Bei privat Personen gilt das BGB in dem Fall glaube ich ist das § 439 Nacherfüllung.
> Das heißt der Kunde kann als Nacherfüllung die Beseitigung des Mangels verlangen.
> ...



wieder einer der garantie mit gewährleistung verwechselt. der hersteller muß nicht einen tag garantie geben, punkt aus ende.


----------



## swe68 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich habe die Trekking Light, Airforce One, Trekking Comfort und noch irgendwelche Trekkingsocken von x-socks. Die Socken sind zwischen 3 und 1 Jahr alt. Die Trekking Light nehme ich auch gerne zum Laufen (und Biken...). 
Ich habe noch nie ein Problem mit den Bündchen gehabt.


----------



## Alpenrebell (23. Juni 2009)

HB76 schrieb:


> wieder einer der garantie mit gewährleistung verwechselt. der hersteller muß nicht einen tag garantie geben, punkt aus ende.



Der Hersteller wirbt mit 2 Jahren Garantie darum gilt nicht die Gewährleistung oder?


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn der Hersteller Garantie gibt, muss er auch dafür einstehen. Die Garantie geht über die gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht hinaus und kann natürlich für den Verbraucher besser sein. Allerdings knüpfen manche Hersteller an diese Garantie auch gerne mal Voraussetzungen (wie bspw. die Online-Registrierung bei X-Socks). 

Ansonsten kannst die gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsrechte ab §437 BGB gerne nachlesen. Falls das Juristen-Deutsch unverständlich klingt, nachfragen oder nach Kommentar in der Bibo/ bei Onkel Google suchen.

Hier relevant: die Nacherfüllung. Die kann der Verkäufer wahlweise durch Reparatur oder Lieferung eines neuen mangelfreien Gegenstandes erbringen. Da wir hier i.d.R. Verbraucher sind, muss der Verkäufer mangelhafte Ware bis zu 6 Monate ab Kaufdatum zurücknehmen, vorausgesetzt du hast die Ware sachgemäß behandelt (hier bspw. bist nicht damit im Dreck rumgelaufen oder hast sie mit 95° gewaschen oder sowas)
Nach den 6 Monaten muss er sie immer noch zurücknehmen, allerdings erfolgt dann eine sog. Beweislastumkehr. D.h. er kann dich dazu auffordern ihm einen Nachweis zu erbringen, dass du nicht am Mangel schuld bist sondern der Fehler/Mangel aus der Sache selbst entstanden ist (falsches Material, miese Verarbeitung, etc.).

Übrigens: Weniger als die gesetzliche Gewährleistung darf dir niemand geben. Immer drauf achten, wenn du in Läden z.B. liest "Vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen"; das gilt nur, wenn dir der Gegenstand bspw. nicht gefällt. Hier zählt lediglich die Kulanz des Verkäufers. Ist der Gegenstand aber mangelhaft, muss er ihn zurücknehmen, egal, was dann auf dem Schildchen stand.

Grüße und hoffe geholfen zu haben
Phil


----------



## Yossarian (8. Juli 2009)

Hab heute so eine Fennec-Ausrüstung zum testen bekommen. Bin mal gespannt.
Ist ziemlich aufwendig gestrickt, ganz anders als die üblichen Bikeklamotten.
Mal sehen, obs auch funktioniert.


----------



## Alpenrebell (10. Juli 2009)

(mooning)


----------



## polo (10. Juli 2009)

mooning?


----------



## GustavS (10. Juli 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Hab heute so eine Fennec-Ausrüstung zum testen bekommen. Bin mal gespannt.
> Ist ziemlich aufwendig gestrickt, ganz anders als die üblichen Bikeklamotten.
> Mal sehen, obs auch funktioniert.



Ich habe auch heute die bestellten Testsachen bekommen, die Entscheidung für L war leider teilweise falsch. Denn Fennec-Hose und -Shirt passen mir (1,84 und 80) nicht wirklich, obwohl die Größenangabe bei X-Bionic hieß L=50-52 (oder sogar 52-54? ich weiß nicht mehr genau). Meiner Frau hingegen (1,76 und 60) passen die Teile wunderbar (Shirt ein klitzeklein wenig zu groß...). 

Das schwarze Humdinger-Shirt inL passt mir wiederum wunderbar und auch das (rote) ärmellose Race-Shirt in L ist ganz ok (evtl. wäre XL aber etwas luftiger), denn die Sachen sollen ja (sanft) an der Haut anliegen...

Werde meine Erfahrungen posten, wenn die Sachen getestet sind. Ich finde es nur schade, dass ich weder zu Fennec-Shirt noch -Hose eine eigene Meinung bilden kann. Denn zum (nur eben mal) Testen ist der volle Preis eben doch etwas zu hoch. Anders wäre es ja, wenn ich von dem "Fennec-Prinzip" überzeugt wäre.

Also X-Bionic, lasst mich beide Teile in XL testen, dann habt Ihr vielleicht einen künftigen treuen (weil überzeugten) Kunden.


----------



## Yossarian (10. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich bin auch ins grübeln gekommen wegen der Größenangaben.
Dachte mir aber dann, die werden sich schon an den üblichen Bikegrößen orientieren. Und so wars dann auch, Größe L passt mir gut (180, 75).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (14. Juli 2009)

Hat schon jemand Infos wie es mit dem Test abläuft???

Wo muss man diese Fragebogen ausfüllen??? Wie kann man die Sachen wieder zurück senden????

Infofluss ist sehr dünn, oder???


----------



## Yossarian (12. August 2009)

So, nun hammer mal getestet.
Das Zeugs funktioniert wirklich. Wie ne eingebaute Klimaanlage. 
Man hat ziemlich schnell außen feuchte Stellen, die sich innen auf der Haut aber gar nicht feucht anfühlen.
Am Berg hatte ich das Gefühl, als ob ich gar nicht stark schwitze, nur am Kopf wars wie immer. Bei der Abfahrt dagegen ein deutlich angenehmeres Gefühl wie bei normalen, nassgeschwitzten Klamotten, es wird nicht so kalt.

Der Preis bleibt trotzdem heftig, wenngleich man hier wenigstens den höheren Fertigungsaufwand sieht. Bei Assos z.B. hat man konventionelle Klamotten und zahlt nur den Namen.
Zum testen hatte ich das Fennec-Trikot und Hose.
Ich behalt das Zeugs. Wenn die immer zum halben Preis verkaufen würden, wäre das ne richtig gute Sache. Zur UVP muß sich jeder überlegen, obs ihm das Wert ist.


----------



## GustavS (12. August 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> So, nun hammer mal getestet.
> Das Zeugs funktioniert wirklich. Zum testen hatte ich das Fennec-Trikot und Hose. Ich behalt das Zeugs.



NEID!!! Ich würde das mir zugeschickte Zeug auch gern testen, aber es ist mir definitiv zu klein.

ANGEBOT: Falls jemand Fennec-Trikot und/oder -Hose in L haben will, dann einfach Bescheid sagen, den halben UVP überweisen und testen. Danach entweder behalten oder zurück schicken. Bedingung: Er/Sie schreibt einen Testbericht, wie das Zeug funktioniert hat (das ist sicher im Sinne von X-Bionic )

ANGEBOT 2: Falls jemand seine Fennec-Sachen in XL oder XXL nicht (mehr) haben will, nehme ich sie ebenfalls zum halben UVP.


----------



## Yossarian (13. August 2009)

X-Bionic tauscht das nicht um? 

Einen Kritikpunkt hätte ich übrigens auch noch: das Sitzpolster.
An und für sich nicht schlecht, aber ziemlich weit nach vorne gezogen und etwas massiv. Für Frauen möglicherweise nicht schlecht oder wenn ich mir mein Gehänge wegoperieren lassen würde. Da ist einfach recht wenig Platz, das sollten die nochmal überarbeiten.

Zu der Kompressionswirkung kann ich nicht viel sagen. Der Druck ist eigentlich nicht spürbar, man sieht nur am Oberschenkel etwas die Abdrücke des Gestricks. Ob das mehr Leistung bringt? Wenn überhaupt dann sicher nicht viel.


----------



## GustavS (13. August 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> X-Bionic tauscht das nicht um?



Zitat aus einer Mail von X-Bionic: Umtausch ist im Rahmen dieser Test-Aktion leider nicht geplant.
Beste Grüße aus Wollerau

Ich bin auch gespannt, was sie mit meiner Jacke machen. Auch wenn ich ein Tester bin, habe ich ja einen Kaufvertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen. Also müssten der ausgerissene Druckknopf und das gelöste Gummi auf Garantie repariert werden.


----------



## JHDVi (13. August 2009)

imgrs schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt, was sie mit meiner Jacke machen. Auch wenn ich ein Tester bin, habe ich ja einen Kaufvertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen. Also müssten der ausgerissene Druckknopf und das gelöste Gummi auf Garantie repariert werden.


 
Habe das jetzt ausprobiert und gleich ist der Knopf abgesprungen.
Habe den dann wieder dran gemacht. Mal sehen wie lange der jetzt hält.

Finde auch dass der Reißverschluß sehr schwergängig ist.
Warum läßt sich der Reißverschluß nicht von unten aufmachen.
Das geht bei der AldiJacke für 10.

Mich hat auch geärgert, dass ich statt rot eine schwarze Jacke bekommen habe.
Ich schwitz ja jetzt schon zu viel,- wenn jetzt noch bei Regen die Sonne rausschaut

Was ist mit den Socken. Die wurden gar nicht berechnet.


----------



## Alpenrebell (13. August 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Habe das jetzt ausprobiert und gleich ist der Knopf abgesprungen.
> Habe den dann wieder dran gemacht. Mal sehen wie lange der jetzt hÃ¤lt.
> 
> Finde auch dass der ReiÃverschluÃ sehr schwergÃ¤ngig ist.
> ...



Stellt doch bitte mal eure Erfahrungen auf die X-bionic Webseite in die Community damit mehrere Biker davon profitieren. 
Leider stehen noch viel zu wenige Erfahrungsberichte von den Testern der x-bionic Produkte dort.
Jeder ist froh wenn er brauchbare Infos Ã¼ber das Produkt bekommt fÃ¼r das er Interesse hat, deshalb die bitte an dich einen Eintrag in die Community. 
Wenn es sich um gÃ¼nstige Produkte handeln wÃ¼rde kÃ¶nnt man da vieleicht noch ein Auge zu drÃ¼cken aber in dem Preissegment sollte die Ware schon Erstklassig und frei von SachmÃ¤ngeln sein.
Oder wurde das Offiziel von X-bionic gewÃ¼nscht keine Kommentare in Foren abgegeben?


----------



## Cobra69 (13. August 2009)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Oder wurde das Offiziel von X-bionic gewünscht keine Kommentare in Foren abgegeben?


 
Nö, da kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern.
Es kam doch diese Mail mit dem personalisierten Link unter dem man zu jedem Produkt sein Feedback geben kann. Dort sollte jeder Tester alle erhaltenen Produkte bewerten und min. 1 Foto von sich (im Outfit) hochladen.

Ob das jetzt einschliesst, dass man nichts im Forum postet weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## JHDVi (14. August 2009)

werde ich machen am Wochenende.
Gestern konnte ich erstmals richtig Regen testen.
Danach noch übern Stuhl im Regen gehängt so dass nichts rein kann.

Alles trocken außer die Schulterpads. Die waren feucht.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHDVi (16. August 2009)

Also heute waren es über 32° und man konnte es unter 30 h/km kaum aushalten.
Habe nicht viel bemerkt von dem Feneceffekt der Shirts.
Stehen bleiben konnte man kaum, da lief gleich der Saft.
Ich gebe es zurück.

Die Hose überlege ich noch. Die ist nicht schlecht aber das Polster kneift irgendwie seitlich im Schritt und vorne brennt und reibt es.

Alpenrebell wie komme ich in das Forum?


----------



## Alpenrebell (17. August 2009)

Alpenrebell wie komme ich in das Forum?[/quote]r

Ganz einfach indem du auf die X-bionic.com Webseite gehst und dich oben links unter Registrierung anmeldest.
Da mußt du übrigens auch deine Bekleidung Registrieren wenn du die Garantie von 5 Jahren haben möchtest.
Andere Meinungen kannst du dir auch ohne Registrierung ansehen.
Hier der Link dazu:
http://www.x-bionic.com/#/de/community/forums/biking/136126


----------



## fissenid (18. August 2009)

Hallo!

ich habe die Fennec Klamotten bei meinem Alpencross getestet und muss sagen, sie gefsallen mir von der Funktion sehr gut!

War erst gestern bei über 30 grad mit den Klamotten unterwegs. Ich bin begeistert vom Tragekomfort und dem Gefühl der Klamotten auf der Haut. Bei der Hose stört mich ein wenig das Polster, die "Struktur" der orangen "Pads" finde ich etwas unangenehm!!!

Im gesammten stört mich nur die Optik etwas....... denke die Klamotten behalte ich!!!


----------



## Die_Allianz (18. August 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> Im gesammten stört mich nur die Optik etwas....... denke die Klamotten behalte ich!!!


man kann nur hoffen, das es für 2010 ein neues Design gibt. ich würde die Hose beispielsweise gerne mal testen, aber so fahr ich echt nicht rum. 1. zahle ich geld dafür, warum soll ich also rumfahren wie eine werbefläche, 2. ist vor allem die hose so overengineered designed, das man privat damit völlig 'übertrieben' ausschaut.

Wo unterscheiden sich eigentlich die beiden kurzärmligen Rad-Shirts?


----------



## GustavS (20. August 2009)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Stellt doch bitte mal eure Erfahrungen auf die X-bionic Webseite in die Community damit mehrere Biker davon profitieren



Produktbewertung nach Testende auftragsgemäß ausgeführt


----------



## Yossarian (27. August 2009)

Ein paar mal benutzt, jetzt geht schon die Naht auf am Fennec-Trikot unterhalb des Reißverschlusses.
Das sollte bei so hochpreisigem Zeugs einfach nicht passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomcatpilot (6. September 2009)

Hätte auch gern mitgemacht bei der Testaktion, konnt ich mir zu der Zeit finanziell aber leider nicht leisten.

Trotzdem denk ich drüber nach, mir entweder eine Hose, oder das Kurzarm Trikot irgendwann zu kaufen, weil mir das technische Design irgendwie gut gefällt.

Aber wenn ich so lese, was da bei manchen schon nach kurzer Zeit alles kaputt war... Wobei das ja nicht die Regel sein muss, hoffe ich...


----------



## GustavS (7. September 2009)

Tomcatpilot schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich so lese, was da bei manchen schon nach kurzer Zeit alles kaputt war...



passend dazu meine Antwort aus dem Thread: x-bionic SymFrame Bike Jacket



imgrs schrieb:


> Habe eine Reklamations-Mail an X-B. geschickt und bekomme jetzt wohl eine neue Jacke zugeschickt (hoffentlich klappt es auch mit der anderen Farbe).
> 
> So stelle ich mir den Support für dermaßen teure Sachen vor.
> 
> @absteigen:  nicht das Du denkst, ich werde von X-B. gesponsort, das hat mit meiner Sugoi-RS-Bib-Short vor einiger Zeit genauso gut geklappt.  (und in Kanada haben die eine total nette, sogar deutschsprachige Ansprechpartnerin)


----------



## Yossarian (7. September 2009)

Auf meine Reklamations-mail haben die nicht mal geantwortet.


----------



## manfred01 (7. September 2009)

Den Hype um diese Klamotten kann ich nicht verstehen.  Ich habe eine Bib Tight Short geschenkt bekommen und bin sie  eine Woche gefahren. Für mich ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen, denn das Polster viel zu weich und absolut nicht langstreckentauglich. Das Design ist auch ein schlechter Witz, komme mir vor wie eine Litfaßsäule. Der Materialgriff ist ja ganz gut - der Rest Marketing. Da ziehe ich lieber meine alte Gonso an.


----------



## GustavS (7. September 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Auf meine Reklamations-mail haben die nicht mal geantwortet.



probier es mal mit [email protected]

auf meine Mails an die HP-Adresse hat es auch keine Rückmeldung gegeben


----------



## Tomcatpilot (3. Januar 2010)

Hab zwar nicht testen können, aber bin ernsthaft am überlegen, mir für die kommende Saison zumindest die Fennec Hose zu gönnen ( kann man bei dem Preis nicht anders sagen). Da ich aber immer noch kein Grossverdiener bin, ist mir das mit dem Trikot zusammen dann doch etwas viel Geld.

Nur frage ich mich grade, inwiefern dieser Kühlmechanismus der Hose überhaupt funktioniert, wenn man ein herkömmliches Trikot eines anderen Herstellers trägt.

Leider kriege ich Dinge, die ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt habe, nur schwer wieder aus selbigem raus, daher würde ich eher doch noch das Trikot dazu kaufen, wenn mir die Hose alleine nix bringt. Das ich die Hose kaufe, ist schon sehr sicher, wenn auch mit etwas schlechtem Gewissen, aber, Gott, ja, manchmal muss sowas halt sein


----------



## JHDVi (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo 
Habe die Hose getestet bei einigen MTB Rennen.
Anfangs war ich schon begeistert, aber dann habe ich immer so wunde Ei... gehabt und habe die mit allen anderen Klamotten zurück geschickt.

Mal sehen was der nächste Test bringt.
Von dem Kühleffekt habe ich beim Shirt nichts bemerkt.
Bei 33° immer noch warm


----------



## 0_8_15 (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Erkenntnisse namhafter Produzenten von Bike-Hosen wurden über Bord geworfen. Die Hose ist gegenüber einer Gore-, Assos- oder Löffler-Hose einfach zu schwer (260g bei Größe S), hat ein größeres Packmaß und trocknet deutlich langsamer.

Sonst ist sie o.k. Sie sitzt gut, sieht gut aus und der Sitzpolster ist ausreichend (aber auch nicht mehr). Sie ist auch deutlich wärmer, was in kühleren Zeiten gut ist und mich bei 30° und mehr nicht extrem gestört hat.

Die Geschichte mit der angepriesenen Leistungssteigerung halte ich für absolut übertrieben. Ich selbst konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen  hab ich aber auch nicht erwartet. Vielleicht ist das im Bereich des Leistungs- und Rennsports anders, aber dort gehöre ich halt nicht hin.

Fazit: Für eine Tagesausfahrt ist sie sicher o.k., aber für Mehrtagestouren (Transalp etc.), wo sie auch mal in den Rucksack muss und zwischendurch mal gewaschen wird, finde ich sie einfach nicht optimal.


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. September 2012)

seltsam, dass es so wenig threads zu X-bionic hier gibt.

Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen das Energizer Summerlight Shirt und hatte es von 20Â° - 35Â° durchgehend auf Touren an (max. eine dÃ¼nne Vaude Windweste bei langer Abfahrt drÃ¼ber). 
Klar, das Teil kostet 80â¬, aber es funktioniert tadellos.

Meine Frage:
Hat einer Erfahrung mit den (Energy) Accumulator Shirts - am besten Langarm? 
Ich steig da bei den verschiedenen AusfÃ¼hrungen nicht mehr ganz durch. Ich suche was fÃ¼r den kalten Herbst/Winter.


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. September 2012)

Ich persönlich trage zum Laufen unter der Short eine Energizer-Hose, die völlig ausreicht. Die neue Invent-Serie macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Ansonsten habe ich nur gutes drüber gehört. Die Qualität ist schon beeindruckend. Klar im Vergleich zu anderen Funktionsunterwäschen ist sie schwer vergleichbar und um einiges schwerer ... aber der Sitz und der Konfort dieses Strickgewebes ist sagenhaft. An die enge Passform und die leichte bis mittlere Kompression muss man sich gewöhnen. Meiner Meinung nach reicht die Energizer-Linie völlig aus. Sitz gut, sieht super aus. Wärmt, wenn es draußen kalt ist und kühlt, wenn es draußen warm ist.

Ich weiß, ich klinge, wie die Werbeversprechen, die X-Bionic auch auf der eigenen Webseite veröffentlicht hat ... aber der Mist, den die da verzapfen stimmt tatsächlich. Ich hab meine Unterhose bei -5° bis +30° getragen ... eine lange wohlgemerkt, um die Insekten von den Beinen fernzuhalten. Und es stimmt tatsächlich. Die leichte Kompression zusammen mit dieser Schweißabsorption und dem Abtransport hat mich bei +30° nie kochen lassen und bei -5° wärmt sie ausreichend. Außerdem bilde ich mir den positiven Effekt der Klamotten bzgl. der Kompression, damit einhergehend der besseren Unterstützung für Gelenke und Muskeln nicht ein! Ich fühle mich wirklich mit Hose weniger kaputt als ohne. Nicht gelogen! 

Mein Fazit und Tipp: Die Energizer-Linie bietet bereits viele Features, die für Normalo-Läufer uund Biker ausreichen. Super Sitz, tolle Passform, Strickmaterial unglaublich angenehm zu tragen und Funktion herausragend. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Es gibt keine Short als Unterhose mehr ... also eine aus der Energizer-Linie, die über den Knien aufhört. Leider ... sonst würde so eine auch in meinem Schrank hängen. Bei mir kommt langfristig auch das eine oder andere Teil mehr von denen in den Schrank! Tipp ansonsten für warme Unterwäsche: Craft Pro Warm. Sehr gute Qualität, günstiger (trotzdem teuer) und wärmt, wie Sau, wenn was dichtes drüber kommt. (Hab eins davon und im Winter brauche ich mit einer Windstopper-Softshell nichts mehr dazu, sonst wird's zu warm.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (20. September 2012)

ich finde das Größensystem etwas ärgerlich- ich bin 1.85, 77kg, breite Schultern.
L/XL ging gar nicht- da hätt ichd as shirt zum ausziehen fast auseinanderschneiden müssen. Das war brachial eng. (komprimiert ist was anderes)
Dann hab ich mir das kurze Energizer in XXL bestellt- passt eigentlich gut, komprimiert aber nicht so gut und ist unten etwas lang.
X-Bionics Größentabelle gibt L/XL bis max 184cm an, XXL ab 182cm - überschneiden sich ein klein wenig.
Ich werde das nächste Shirt doch noch mal in beiden Größen bestellen, allerdings muss ich wahrscheinlich doch wieder zu XXL greifen. Oder das XL weitet sich entsprechend?


----------



## loretto6 (20. September 2012)

Die Schnitte bei x-bionic fallen je nach Modell sehr unterschiedlich aus. Ich hab ein Unterhemd mit langen Armen, das ist auch am Körper sehr lang. Die Kurzarmhemden sind da deutlich kürzer, fast schon zu kurz.


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. September 2012)

Also ich bin ca. 1,81m, kräftig gebaut, über 80kg und die L/XL sitzen gut an mir. Man muss sich freilich im klaren sein, dass es enganliegende Wäsche ist und diese auch ein "drückt". Letztendlich kommt es ja auch die "Performance" während des Sports an. Außerdem macht sie bissl schlanker.


----------



## wholeStepDown (20. September 2012)

das craft zeugs scheint auch interessant zu sein. nur leider - so scheint es - benennen die jeden saison ihre kollektionen anders:
craft zero, craft cool pro, craft warm, craft zero extreme, craft be active extreme, craft keep warm... also "warm" ist klar, aber zero (extreme)? 
Vielleicht teste ich das auch erst mal (für die hälfte vom x-bionic preis).


----------



## flametop (20. September 2012)

ich mag meine craft sachen lieber als x-bionic...
und soweit ich das verfolgt habe, wechseln die namen ihrer kollektion auch nicht ständig. genaueres zu den jeweiligen serien findest du auch deren homepage.


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. September 2012)

Willst du wirklich was warmes, dann empfehle ich dir das Craft Warm. Als Longsleeve oder ShortSleeve ... beides geiles Zeuch!


----------



## vfb1986 (21. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> das craft zeugs scheint auch interessant zu sein. nur leider - so scheint es - benennen die jeden saison ihre kollektionen anders:
> craft zero, craft cool pro, craft warm, craft zero extreme, craft be active extreme, craft keep warm... also "warm" ist klar, aber zero (extreme)?
> Vielleicht teste ich das auch erst mal (für die hälfte vom x-bionic preis).


Ich habe ein X-Bionic und Craft Underdress und wenn dus warm haben willst, schmeiß das X-Bionic Zeug weg!
Weder die Socken, noch Unterhemden halten wirklich warm - ich finde gerade die Socken "Winter Bike" einen Witz!

Ich bin letztes Jahr mit dem Craft Warm durch die Gegend gefahren und war happy! Craft Zero ist für wärmeres Wetter als die "Warm" Serie. Da gibts auch ne Skala. Ich empfehle dir wärmsten (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) die Craft Geschichte. Ist deutlich günstiger als X-Bionic und auch etwas unter Gore, aber nach meiner Meinung sogar besser als Gore!


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. September 2012)

vfb1986 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein X-Bionic und Craft Underdress und wenn dus warm haben willst, schmeiß das X-Bionic Zeug weg!
> Weder die Socken, noch Unterhemden halten wirklich warm - ich finde gerade die Socken "Winter Bike" einen Witz!


 
Kann ich nur bedingt so bestätigen. Mit den Socken von X-Bionic bin ich ziemlich zufrieden. Habe 3 Paar Trekking-Light. Die sind super und während des Laufen auch schön warm. Ich nutze die Winter-Run bei kühlen Temperaturen zum Laufen oder zum Radfahren im egtl. viel zu engen Klickpedal-Schuh. Dort hab' ich mir ein Stück Zeitungspapier gegen den Wind reingemacht und das hat bei 3 bis 4°C gut gereicht. Darüber hinaus sind die Winter-Run richtig warm! Auch ein paar knielange Ski-Socken besitze ich von denen und die Dinger sind brutal warm. Ansonsten gebe ich Recht, während des Stehens werden sie recht schnell kühl. Sind eben Sportsocken, die bewegt werden wollen. Aber die Winter-Run kann ich für kühle im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wärmstens empfehlen.

Ansonsten bzgl. warmer Strümpfe sollen welche mit Merino-Wolle den Job gut erfüllen. Sind wohl generell sehr empfehlenswert ... selber habe ich leider noch keine.


----------



## vfb1986 (24. September 2012)

Bei Wintersocken erwarte ich aber, dass diese auch bei Minusgraden warm halten und das ist bei X-Socks "Winter Bike" nicht der Fall!

X-Socks sind im allg. gut, aber P/L eben nicht. Habe zum Laufen und Skifahren auch X-Socks und bin zufrieden. Gerade beim Skifahren sind die Dinger echt klasse, weswegen ich die auch beim Biken gekauft habe - aber ohne Erfolg. Viel zu schnell kalte Füße!
Und bei warmen Temperaturen ist "jede" Sportsocke gut, da spüre ich auch nicht immer viel von "atmungsaktiv".

Merino-Wolle ist absolut das wärmste! Da können die Funktionsfasern nicht mithalten! Nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (15. April 2013)

Ich hol das mal wieder hoch. 
Hat schon mal wer etwas aus der Trekking Reihe beim Radeln angehabt? Sieht ja ähnlich aus wie das gewöhnlicher Energizer, nur eben mit extra krams an schultern und hüften, wo der Rucksack idR anliegt.


----------



## Okidoki (18. April 2013)

Ich habe Radhosen vom XB und oben nur Trekking-Shirts.
Wie du schon vermutet hast, fehlen den Radshirts die "Raffungen" an Schultern und Hüften. 
Sonst gibts kein Unterschied.


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. April 2013)

herrlich, danke.

dann werd ich die Trekking Summerlights mal in meine Auswahl miteinbeziehen.


----------

